# Banging in Seadrift



## lazywader (Mar 6, 2006)

Dad, brother, and I fished with Kris Kelley (www.coastalwaterfowl.com) again this weekend and he put us on the fish again. Saturday we had our limits of trout and were off the water by 8:45am. Then the rains came. We timed that trip just right. It rained like hell until we got onto the boat Sunday morning. The first casts from my brother and I yielded a trout and a nice red at 6:15am. We ended Sunday with 14 trout, 1 red but were blown off the water by 7:45am. We had a small window and Double K made the most of it. As soon as we finished taking the pics, the rains came. Instead of trying to wait it out we called it a trip. We hit up the Chunky Monkey shrimp shack for 60lbs of 9-12 Louisiana Gulf shrimp and headed for Houston. Back in Manvel by 1pm. If you haven't fished with Double K you need to. We've been fishing with him for 7-8 years now and always have a great time. We don't know how many trips pop has left in him so it helps when you have a guy like Kris go out of his way to make things special.

Oh yeah, probably saw 2-3 boats total for the weekend. That made everything so much sweeter.

B


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice stringer!!


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Great memories and nice stringer


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

*Trout Haul*

That Is Sweet!!!


----------



## EarlyBronco (Nov 9, 2005)

*Stringer & Squall*

Two things really jump out in your post-
Heckofa nice Stringer and hellufa ugliee squall.
Thks for the post & guide rec.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Solid , and weather a plenty ..


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

What were yawl using for bait? Great catch!!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Betcha it was croaker. KK fishes with croaks.


----------



## lazywader (Mar 6, 2006)

Croakers and pigs. Most of the fish came on croaker though. Saturday you coulda thrown anything at them. Trout were boiling and popping on the surface all around us.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice report. Looks like a great time with Dad.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice catch.

Nice rings too. what class?


----------



## lazywader (Mar 6, 2006)

Class of '69, '99, and '01 clocking in on the boat this weekend. Our other brother not there in med school right now is Class of '03.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Gigem! 93 here!


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Class of '87 here brothers!

Gig 'em!


----------



## aggiefisher07 (May 22, 2006)

Gig Em!!!!!!


----------



## TWL (May 12, 2006)

Man, you Byrd brothers sure do know how to put it on 'em. I wish I could catch fish like you guys. Doggon aggies.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*class of 96*

class of 96.

Nice stringer!


----------



## TunnelVision (Aug 16, 2005)

Were you all fishing shorelines or reefs?


----------



## nautic2200 (Jan 28, 2006)

Great catch guys. Looks like a ton of fun, Congrats!


----------



## texaggie2007 (Dec 18, 2005)

Gig Em


----------



## flounderpounder10 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice trip. Those fish look so small after looking at the baffin trip.


----------



## rambler (Sep 17, 2005)

thumbs up


----------



## lazywader (Mar 6, 2006)

yUP. 2-3 FEET OVER SHELL IN SAB. TTHEY DO LOOK SMALL WHEN COMPARED TO BAFFIN TROUT. THESE WENT 16-19 INCHES WIT5H SEVERAL 20-23 INCHERS IN THE MIX. THE BAFFIN POST GAVE ME A CHUB TOO. DEFIMITEL;Y WANT SOME OF THAT ACTION.


----------



## CSKIFF17 (Jul 9, 2006)

Funny you should mention no boats. No boats on East Matty either this past Saturday...must of all been in West.


----------

